# web camera kodak dvc325



## sibuni (May 4, 2009)

I picked up some DVC325 Kodak cameras the other day at my local charity computer store, the cameras are old but still useful for what I'm trying to do.


Short version

the XP drivers Kodak released don't work, and the drivers i found in many hours of Google searching didn't work


Long version

Okay first off the CD that came with them is for windows ME/2000 and i run windows, so I went to the Kodak site and got the XP drivers there ( http://www.kodak.com/global/en/service/downloads/dln_ekn009389.jhtml?pq-path=4490/5764 ) but after finishing the install the cameras were still showing up as unknown USB devices so I tried installing the drivers with device manager (went into device manager looking for the camera, didn't find, saw an unknown USB device under "imaging device" assumed that was it because the only other USB things I had plugged in were my keyboard and mouse) right clicked, clicked "update driver" directed it to search for drivers in the "C:\DVC325\setupdir\0009" folder (in the "DVC325" folder that came with the drivers from adobe) it was working until the last file, then my computer froze up, didn't respond to anything at all and i had to press the reset button on the front of my computer.
next i did some Google searches found some other drivers that people said were working ( http://members.driverguide.com/drive...?driverid=4098 ) but i got the same freeze at the end of the install, the way i tried to install those drivers was the same way as noted above.


Side note

I also have the install disc that came with it but it is for Windows ME/2000 and when i put it in my computer it says its not compatible

Device manager


I'm running Windows XP service pack 3
also tried the listed install methods on a friends laptop also running Windows XP service pack 3


Thanks in advance for your time and effort spent looking for fixes.


----------



## sibuni (May 4, 2009)

please replay me how to fix it ASAP


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here for the correct driver:

http://www.kodak.com/global/en/service/downloads/dln_ekn009389.jhtml

Before you download the driver:

Please unplug camera from pc (do not have it plugged in yet).

Do not use the cd that came with the camera in this case it is not compatible with sp3
that is why its saying its not compatible, this use to be true that 2000 drivers would work with xp but because of sp3 its not the case anymore that I have come to find out.

1. Uninstall any and all the drivers you previously installed or tried to.
2. go into add/remove in control panel and remove them here.
3. go into document and settings folder under:
All users, applications - look for any folders pertaining to the camera here, Delete them.
All program files - delete them.
4. go into device manager - and uninstall the driver here also if it is there.
5. reboot pc
6. I want you to double check these locations previously stated to make sure there is no reminants left since you have installed other drivers too that you have stated...if all clear
proceed...
7. now download the driver in my link, once downloaded disconnect pc from the internet.
8. Disable antivirus and antispyware and any other spyware programs you may have running even the firewall if you have one installed please. (very important step here).
9. install the downloaded driver file, if it asks to connect the device go ahead, it may.
10. after install is complete, reboot pc. Do not enable any protections for pc yet please.
11. now once its booted back up, check in device manager
are there any yellow ! marks beside the drivers??? if not proceed,
12. plug in the camera to pc.
13. is it working now? if it is...proceed
14. enable all protections now.

Tip: when looking for a driver on the internet next time, just google the manufacture name of device first, once in the manufactures site look for support button or drivers and support or something along those lines, if nothing listed, then put the model number of device in their search box, this will save you alot of headaches in the future.

Another tip: any video cameras or webcams installation you will need to disable the protections of the pc for proper installation of the driver otherwise the driver cannot correctly seat itself.

I dont mean to sound so simple talking to you but I never know how much a person knows or not know, so I keep it to a simple explanations always.

I hope this works for you?


----------

